# Dunkelmond



## Tamekks (24. November 2012)

Hey Leute, ich hab jetzt meine zweite Kurzgeschichte zum hören hochgeladen.
Sehts euch doch mal an 

Story:
&#9658;Der Orc Bagult verachtet die Schausteller und den Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt und hat dieses, den Leuten schon oft mit Beleidigung und Gewalt gezeigt. Doch dann wird er von einer mysteriösen Gestalt heimgesucht. Bagult muss sich nun den Ängsten seiner Vergangenheit und den Sorgen über die Zukunft stellen um seinen Alptraum zu entkommen.

Hier gehts zum Video!


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (26. November 2012)

Eine sehr gute Geschichte,da sie auch mit der Lore kompatibel ist.Meinen Respekt hast du damit jedenfalls gewonnen.Obwohl das so kurz ist passiert extrem viel und es ist nicht so detailreich ,dass man denkt:Wann geht es endlich weiter?Mal schauen ob ich heute Abend daran denke das erste zu hören.Ich hoffe du konntest mit meiner durchweg positiven Kritik etwa anfangen


----------



## Tamekks (26. November 2012)

Ich freue mich sehr über solches Feedback. Ich habe auch mit Absicht die Details an den Haupt- Charakteren weggelassen, weil jeder der WoW Spielt seine eigenen Vorstellungen von den Charakteren hat und ich denke das sich die Leute noch besser in die Charaktere rein finden. Dank dir nochmal.


----------

